# Slick Tricks are top notch.



## Louis375

Hey Boeta,

Baie geluk met daai vark. Dit was hoogtyd dat jy weer bietjie vir ons iets nuts skiet om te wys met daai mooi boog van jou.
Wel, jy het nou net bevestig dat ek nou vir my ook moet Slick Tricks aanskaf wat ek gaan skiet saam my FOB's. Dit gaan 'n dodelike kombinasie wees.

Ek sal jou op hoogte hou van wat ek hier skiet met my FOB,s

Groete Louis


----------



## INGOZI

Thanks tjomma! Ja nee, ek het 'n super stil jaar! Hopenlik is die "curse" nou gebreek. Sal maar kyk wanneer ek 'n Ribbok en/of Nyala onder skoot kry.

Alles van die beste


----------



## Gerhard

Het jou mos gese die Slick Tricks werk soos 'n droom.

Ek is bly jy het weer bloed getrek.:wink:

Groete

Gerhard


----------



## nimrod-100

Congratulations Engee,
That´s a nice sow you shot.
For my next hunt I will give the Slick Tricks also a try.
Hope to have the same positive performance and experience like you.


----------



## Bushkey

Nice OT Engee. Waar het jy Slick Tricks kon kry of het jy laat inbring van oorsee af. Hier by ons weet die mense nog nie lekker wat dit is nie.


----------



## Gerhard

Die beste en goed koopste is om by Dan of Gary die Slick Tricks te bestel.

As die local Pro shops die goed begin aan hou gaan hulle baie duurder wees.

Gerhard


----------



## ASG

Nice pig!

I'm glad to see that you enjoy them.
It still won't change my opinion of those b/heads. I've just had too many problems with them. Mostly penetration on quartering away shots. They do fly beautifully though.
I was the first importer of Slick Tricks in S.A and after the first 4 orders, I discontinued bringing them in.
I found that some guys loved them and others didn't. I actually threw away about 12 packs of them a few weeks ago while cleaning out my archery cupboard. If I'd known that you guys like them I could have made some cash?


----------



## Gerhard

I love them,

If everything goes well I will have a couple of kills by the end of the week.

Have a look what they did to this Impala.


















Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey

Gerhard said:


> I love them,
> 
> If everything goes well I will have a couple of kills by the end of the week.
> 
> Have a look what they did to this Impala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerhard


I am still amazed at the wound and damage to that Impala's leg. Was 'n koek hou.


----------



## Gerhard

Bushkey said:


> I am still amazed at the wound and damage to that Impala's leg. Was 'n koek hou.


:set1_rolf2:

Daai Allegiance vat nie nonsens nie.:wink:

Gerhard


----------



## ASG

When they're good...they're very good.
They leave a great wound channel.


----------



## INGOZI

Well I plan to put them through some more "tough" shots, I really want to see if I can stuff one up.


----------



## Gerhard

Look what happend to the blades.









I had a battle to get them out.

Put new blades in spinned the broad head. 

Perfect.

Back on my hunting arrows for next shot.

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI

According to Gary of slicktrick.com the Standard 125gr model is the toughest one they have. I must say, although a warthog sow's scapula is not the toughest bone around the broadhead did do great. No shipped, bent or damaged blade and the ferrule was perfect.


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Slick Tricks*

Can't wait to test them myself.Gerhard ,Engee I have heard that they almost fly like fieldpoints.Is that true?


----------



## INGOZI

Hi Phillip, hulle vlieg nes field points uit my boog uit. Hulle is ietwat "fluiterig" maar dit is seker te danke aan die hoeveelheid lemme en die "slits" in die ferrule.


----------



## Karoojager

I used the Slick Tricks by my shoot at a Nyala ( double lung shot ) and he was down after 40 yard. This broadheads are every penny worth.
Also I and my friend used the Tekan II from G5 with a awesome success. This mechanical broad heads penetrate by a Gemsbock the left bone of the leg, both rips and the other leg bone on the right side. The arrow was only with feather in the body on the right side. The draw lenght was 29" by 61 lbs draw weight.
Personally for my is this the broad head what I will fafour in my future hunt.


----------



## Bushkey

caracal said:


> I used the Slick Tricks by my shoot at a Nyala ( double lung shot ) and he was down after 40 yard. This broadheads are every penny worth.
> Also I and my friend used the Tekan II from G5 with a awesome success. This mechanical broad heads penetrate by a Gemsbock the left bone of the leg, both rips and the other leg bone on the right side. The arrow was only with feather in the body on the right side. The draw lenght was 29" by 61 lbs draw weight.
> Personally for my is this the broad head what I will fafour in my future hunt.


Hallo Frank. I am glad you are back. Hope you had a great time.


----------



## Karoojager

Bushkey said:


> Hallo Frank. I am glad you are back. Hope you had a great time.



Oh Bushkey, it was really a great time !!
My heart is full of good remembrances, I had saw so much animals, from tagbok to whales, from greysbok to a good rugby game, more than I can absorb and believe in the short time.


----------



## Bushkey

caracal said:


> Oh Bushkey, it was really a great time !!
> My heart is full of good remembrances, I had saw so much animals, from tagbok to whales, from greysbok to a good rugby game, more than I can absorb and believe in the short time.


Did you watch the game at Newlands or on the TV?


----------



## Karoojager

I watch the game only on TV, with my Blue Bull shirt on. The barman was a WP fan and was very unhappy if I am as a " fokken German " jumped by the two goals doing from Steyn out of my seat.:wink:
My friends from the Karoo as Cheetahs was also unhappy about my shirt !!

But more on another place, I think I am out of topic:embara:


----------



## ghoster808

*125 grains?*

Is the 125 gr. pretty much the weight of choice for plains game in SA?


----------



## Bushkey

ghoster808 said:


> Is the 125 gr. pretty much the weight of choice for plains game in SA?


You could say so. I have not had any other weight of broadhead before. I have also noticed that it is the most popular weight available in our local bowshop.


----------

